# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Shuajtja e një kompjuteri nga një kompjuter tjetër në rrjet

## shkelzen_f

vllezer po me duhet nje program i cili kish mujte me ba  shot down PC-t ne lan po mendoj ne rrejet lokale , me qense e kam 1 program po aj po me funksjonon vetem ne win 2000 mu po me vyn per win Xp aj programi qe e kam quhet 
Remote shut down freeware v1.1 nese ka mundesi me tregoni ndonje program tjeter ....
Faleminderit per mirkuptim .   :kryqezohen:

----------


## benseven11

E ke ketu nje program.Remote shutdown 2.0 Punon per te gjitha versionet e windowsit. http://www.emco.is/tutorials/remotes...t_guide.html#3

----------


## shkelzen_f

> E ke ketu nje program.Remote shutdown 2.0 Punon per te gjitha versionet e windowsit. http://www.emco.is/tutorials/remotes...t_guide.html#3



Faliminderit shum per pergjitgjje.....
Te pershendes...

----------


## shkelzen_f

Prap te njejten pytje a ka mundesi te me tregoni dikush edhe ndonje program per ti ber shutdown kompjuterat ne LAN at qe ma tregut ma hret aj ish shum i komplikushem po mu po mu duhet ma i thjesh si psh. e kam kit program Renote Shut Down freeware v1.1 po ky po bon vetem per Win 2000 e per ne XP nuk po me ben .... Nese din naj kush naj program si ky i thjesh dhe i mir le te me tregon qe ka mundesi ....
Ju pershendes lexusit ...  :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------


## benseven11

Provo nje here keto: Programe per te fikur kompjuterat ne LAN
1.Power off  http://users.pandora.be/jbosman/applications.html
2.Switch off http://yasoft.km.ru/eng/switchoff/
3.GRL ASD http://www.grltechnology.com/index.php?ID=8
Mund te perdoresh edhe komandat nga Dos-i.Ketu ke nje faqe me instruksione 
http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/fr...shutdown.shtml

----------


## Kleidi

Pershendetje njehere dhe ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe jepni ne kete teme.
   Une kisha ndermend te beja dicka interesante por me duhet te di si mund te jepet Shut Down Pc me RUN ose restart {me saktke nese ka mundesi te behet nje gje e tille}. Dmth ... me qarte ... desha te bej dicka te tille.: 
   Supozojme nje salle interneti ku serveri komandon te gjitha pc e salles. Desha te bej dicka te tipit "program administrimi" {edhe pse nuk mund te quhet dicka e tille}.Mund te ve ne te gjithe PC "Client" e salles nga nje file e cila me komande nga serveri te mund te jape PC ne fjale RESTART ose SHUTDOWN. Supozojme PC1 dhe Server. Ne Pc1 veme ne nje folder nje file me emer admin.txt{ose . ini , .bat , .dll etc} ndersa ne server veme nje file tjeter te po ketyre extension e cila ne rast doubleclick te japi "urdher" qe file ne Pc1 te aktivizohet. File ne Pc1 te permbaje komanden e ShutDown ose Restart. Desha te provoj njehere me "Net Send Pc1 /run Shut Down" ose dicka te tille por me mire thashe te kerkoj ndihme nga specialistet me te mire te kesja fushe. 
    Une ne pergjithesi desha nga ju qe te di nese mund te behet shutdown ose restart nje pc me /run dhe si eshte ajo komande ose ne nje menyre tjeter qe do mund te me ndihmoje te realizoj ate "idene" apo "projektin" e mesiperm.
   Di qe mund te dergoj mesazh nga nje pc ne nje tjeter te tipit ALERT WINDOWS me NET SEND duke e bere ne NOTEPAD dhe duke e rojtur ne .bat extension.

     Shpresoj te jem shprehur sa me qarte dhe te me keni kuptuar. Deh po pres me padurim nje pergjigje sa me pozitive qofte ajo. Nese keni mundesi me jepni edhe ide te tjera rreth kesaj ideje qe kam dhe si mund ti realizoj.
    Nese nuk me keni kuptuar ju lutemi postoni mendimin tuaj dhe cfare nuk keni kuptuar nga kjo e mesipermja.

         Ju falenderoj edhe njehere !!!

 Me respekt ... Kleidi !

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoresh komanden shutgui.exe Te duhet te shkarkosh windows NT server 4.0 resourse kit,ose wrkill.exe

----------


## Eagle

kete mund ta besh thjeshte me komanden *shutdown -s -m //computer_name* ku computer_name eshte emri i kompiuterit qe ti do te fikesh ne rrjet.

per me teper shiko ne command promt *shutdown /?*

 d.m.th nuk te duhet te downloadosh asgje te tepert.

Mund ta ruash si batch file per cdo kompiuter te vecante qe ke ne rrjet.

----------


## Kleidi

Benseven ajo qe the ti qe shume e nderlikuar plus qe une kam win 98 ne nje salle ndersa ne salle tjeter kam Xp dhe Wind 2000. NT sme gjendet gjekundi. Megjithate ti faleminderit ...

Eagle ... kjo e jotja mu duk me e qarte dhe me e kollajte. Vetem se nuk e kuptova te gjithen... 



> per me teper shiko ne command promt shutdown /?


  Kete e bera une dhe ne vend te C:/windows/desktop/> me doli Shutdown/? dhe asgje me shume ... Sa per tju njoftuar .... Ne Ms Dos sma pret shume  :i ngrysur:  ... 
Sa per 


> kete mund ta besh thjeshte me komanden shutdown -s -m //computer_name ku computer_name eshte emri i kompiuterit qe ti do te fikesh ne rrjet.


  sdita ku ta vendos dhe qysh ta vendos... Vetem kaq si komande mu duk teper e thjeshte. A mundesh te jesh me i qarte te lutem Eagle ??? 

   Edhe njehere: ... Une dua te kem nga nje file per cdo Client PC e cila me urdher nga Serveri te hapet vete dhe te kryeje nje restart ose shutdown te PC ku ndodhet.


    Shpresoj te mos ju kem shqetesuar dhe te jem i qarte me fjalet e mija ...
Ju falenderoj edhe njehere!

----------


## Eagle

Kur them command promt kam parasysh ate qe ne win 9x quhet DOS. Qe te shkosh ne command promt ne WinXP te duhet te click start-run dhe pasi type cmd press enter. Te hapet nje dritare e zeze . Nese ne kete dritare shkruan shutdown /? te jep help-in se si ta perdoresh commanden shutdown .

 Tani nese ti i ke kompiuterat ne te njejtin net nuk te duhet te vish lart e poshte por ne nje kompiuter qe ti e perdor gjithmone shkruan nje .txt file 

  c:>\shutdown -s -m \\kleidi     

#*** (eshte \\ dhe jo //)

dhe e save si kleidi.bat. Tani nese ti run kete .bat file ne kompiuterin tend dhe ke nje kompiuter ne subnet (d.m.th te gjithe kompiuterat e tu ndodhen te lidhura jo nepermjet nje routeri por vetem me switche dhe hubs) atehere kompiuteri i quajtur kleidi ne rrjet do te beje shutdown.
 Ndoshta do te te duhet nese kompiuterat jane ne workgroup te shtosh te njejtin username dhe password me attributet e nje user administrator flas per winxp per Win98 s'ka rendesi.
 Them qe duhet te punoje. provoje.

----------


## qoska

pse nuk instalon nje remnote control client kerko ne google dhe gjej ate qe te pershtatet me shume dhe instaloje ne kompjutera pasi kjo gje mund te behet me komanda por nuk eshte fort praktike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kleidi

qoska ... une e di qe ka programe te tilla por desha te bej dicka interesante dhe mu fiksua kjo gje prandaj po shqetesoj dhe keta cunat ...

Eagle ... une momentalisht nuk ndodhem ne sallat ku dua te bej keto gjera por ne nje salle tjeter. Ketu ke kjo salle eshte win 98 . 
Provova ate qe me the ti por thjeshte ashtu sic me the ti nuk ndodhte asgje. bera PrintScreen  ate qe me doli mua kur Run ate .bat  por momentalisht nuk e ben upload forumi... me nxjerr error.  Desha ta dergoj dhe me mail por nuk ke mail te dhene ne forum. Por ta shpjegoj me fjale se nuk ishte shume e madhe...

me doli dritarja e zeze {MS DOS ose Prompt qe the ti} dhe me doli e shkruajtur kjo gje:
*C:\My Documents>c:>\shutdown -s -m \\statia23*  ku statia23 eshte emri i Pc qe desha te fik. 

     Ndoshta frenohet pasi kjo salle interneti administrohet nga nje program LINTIMER i cili bllokon komplet desktopin dhe ka nje interface te veten qe del ne vend te desktop. Ky program administrimi ne pergjithesi bllokon te gjitha programet "e jashteligjshme" qe duan te rulojne {hapen} ne keto pc por kjo edhe nuk qendron nga njeri krah pasi une kam hyre ne pc si administrator. Megjithate nuk i dihet. Do e provoj njehere ne laboratorin e informatikes se shkolles sime qe jane Win Xp.
    Ti po pate mundesi mi dergo si file te plota dhe te kthyera ne .bat ose .txt keto gjera qe te kem  mundesi ti provoj.

         Te falenderoj shume per pergjigjet dhe te kerkoj falje per bezdisjen.

Me respekt Kleidi

P.S. Maili im eshte kleididesign@yahoo.com ose kleidi_kleidi@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## edspace

Ka qënë një temë tjetër për këtë problem por s'po e gjej në forum. 
Nejse, mund të jetë më e thjeshtë të përdorësh programin Remote Shutdown. 

Mund ta shkarkosh falas këtu.

----------


## qoska

per win98 e ke pak [problem pasi nuk jane e njejta gje si me windows NT e siper pasi win95 98 jane te programuar per perdorimi tipik personal dhe jane te ndertuar siper nje sistemi msdos e vetmja mundesi qe te kzekutosh komanda ne distance (remote) eshte duke perdorur  remote shell rsh qe eshte e suportuar nga keto windowse.
Gjithsesi meqe keto programe jane ne nje klient qe kontrollon kompjuterin dhe leket mbase te pengon qe te fikesh kompjuterin pasi mund te kete nje hook qe e bllokon ekzekutimin e kesaj komande.
Nqs nuk gaboj per windows 98 komanda eshte 
rundll[32] shell32,ExitWindows[Ex] kllapat katrore jane per te treguar qe mund ose mund te te mos duhen ato qe gjenden brenda kllapes.
Provoje dhe me thuaj.
per rsh mjafton te shtypesh rsh /help ose rsh /? dhe te del menyra e perdorimit te saj

----------


## Kleidi

O cuna ... desha me bo restart ose shutdown nje pc tjeter nga mIRC pasi kam nje shokun tim ku ne mirc e atij kam von nje addon qe e komandoj ate si pc pohtuajse 100% por nuk di me i dhon restar ... a me thote ndonjeri qysh me i dhon restart ose shutdown nje pc nga mIRC ???

----------


## Kleidi

lereni se e gjeta ... 



> /run cmd /c shutdown -r -f -c "Virus Alert!" -t 100

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

A ekziston mundesia qe ta fikesh nje pc ne lan me ndonje komande ne dos? Nese po cila eshte?

----------


## benseven11

Provo komanden shutdown -s \\emri i komjuterit ne rrjet qe don te fikesh.
Ose perdor PSEXEC qe ndodhet brenda aplikacionit PStools.http://www.sysinternals.com/Files/PsTools.zip Duhet te kesh te drejte(permision) tek kompjuteri qe do te fikesh duke pasur nje emer dhe password.Ky emer dhe pasword do te te kerkohet,perpara se te ekzekutosh komanden e fikjes ne distance.
Mund te perdoresh edhe shutgui exe te mikrosoftit.Ka dy versione,njeri gui dhe tjetri si command line.http://www.ss64.com/nt/shutgui.html
Provo te besh fikjen e kompjuterave edhe duke futur numrin Ip te kompjuterit,ne vend te emrit te kompjuterit.

----------


## ArberX-MOW

Provoni 
shkoni 
Start-Run-CMD
Dhe shkruani
shutdown -i
Ky eshte GUI Interfece!
Tash shkoni add dhe shkruani IP ose emrin e kompjuterit qe doni t'a fikni ose ristartoni.
Pastaj ne "Display warning for" mund t'a caktoni se per sa sekonda do te fiket,ristartohet kompjuteri.
Ne comments mund te shkruani p.sh "You Are Infected with Virus" ose diq te ngjajshme.
Tash nqs ai qe don t'a fik kompjuterin p.sh e cakton qe kompjuteri te fiket pas 80 sekondave ose 40 sekondave atehere ti mundesh me e ndal ristartimin.
Shkoni ne cmd dhe shkruani shutdown -a dhe kompjuteri nuk do te ristartohet.
Gjithashtu vlen te theksohet qe me kete GUI Interface mund te fikni ose ristartoni me shume se 1 kompjuter brenda kohes se njejt.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Deri tani e kam provuar me dy lloje komandash po asnjera nuk ka funksionuar:

1. shutdown -s -m\\ "Pc name" -t 0
dhe me thote Access is denided

2. shutdown -s -m\\"Pc name" -t
dhe me thote Network path not found.

E ka ndonjeri idene?

----------

